# New Year Spa Session



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

As everyone seems very interested in a spa day. Lets go for it! Early in the New Year, I think, in order to consolidate our New Year's Resolution of making sure that we pamper ourselves at every available opportunity.
Anyone know a spa that would like to accomodate us TT ladies?

P.S. I assume that the TT boys will want to come along as well. They get very upset when we organise something girlee and dont invite them ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You women seem very organised feel us blokes are being left behind here :'(


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> P.S. I assume that the TT boys will want to come along as well. They get very upset when we organise something girlee and dont invite them Â ;D


See we did invite you boys - we all want to see you in your fluffy dressing gowns..........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sooooo there. Quite simply because I really really need some TLC......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can I bring my videocamera? ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ohh I could be very tempted by a spa day and lots of pampering, I'll do some research on suitable central venues.
BL
x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Ohh I could be very tempted by a spa day and lots of pampering, I'll do some research on suitable central venues.
> BL
> x


Ooooh, can't wait to be massaged all over with those sensual, perfumed oils by someone with strong hands...........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Total Fitness at Cheadle Royal. How's that??
And gym/classes thrown in at no extra cost ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Ooooh, can't wait to be massaged all over with those sensual, perfumed oils by someone with strong hands...........


Don't get me started, I'm feeling ok today.
Daniella where is that exactly and is it a health club?spa?

BL
x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa:

Cheadle Royal is not far from Manchester   

I quite fancy a relaxing spa day/massage. Not had a decent massage since my last trip to Bangkok (not open for discussion)


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Ooooh, can't wait to be massaged all over with those sensual, perfumed oils by someone with strong hands...........


Ladies - you don't have to go to a Spa for that.... :
  :-* ;D

i'll do it for free!! 
AndyTT Masseuse extrordinaire!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Total Fitness at Cheadle Royal is THE biggest health and fitness club in this country with:
an indoor running track, the biggest gym there is available, 3 differen pools, a spa as big as a small pool, 5 foot spas, 3 saunas, a staem room (or 2? ... can't remember). All of that can be had for Â£12.50 per person (whole day admission). Sun beds and tan cabins cost a little extra (7 or 8 of each).
In addition to that there is a medical center, a beauty salon, hair dresser etc. The last three incur extra charges and require prior booking. There is also a brasserie and a sports shop.
Ample car parking (and the car park is super to use as a skid pan when empty and icy Â  )
The venue is just off the A34, north of Wilmslow, post code SK9 3PE for on-line map users.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sounds great but too far for a day trip for me in S.Wales.
Would have to be a weekend me thinks!?!?!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

>>Sounds great but too far for a day trip for me in S.Wales.<<

That would also be true for the northerners to meet somewhere down south :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> >>Sounds great but too far for a day trip for me in S.Wales.<<
> 
> That would also be true for the northerners to meet somewhere down south Â :


Daniela dear...you live in the wrong part of the country...come south and enjoy life like the rest of us!!

After all, all the ladies are south based...and you are the only one up north!

...and granny carol doesn't count!! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> After all, all the ladies are south based...and you are the only one up north!
> 
> Â ;D


I am not south based, I am Wales based


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

South in the UK! And UK includes Wales too!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paula, you ever seen a really minging greyish silver TTR, reg A20TPG buzzing around South Wales? non standard wheels are the giveaway from the side....

if you do, wave


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Paula,

If you see a REALLY minging black/dirt coloured Rover 620 driving around S Wales, wave too


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula, you ever seen a really minging greyish silver TTR, reg A20TPG buzzing around South Wales? non standard wheels are the giveaway from the side....
> 
> if you do, wave


Have you ever seen a black TTC, reg CU51 JZY criusing the M4? I will look out for you!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Everyone:
I'm VERY happy where I am, ta !!!!!!!!
We had snow galore today  and the Pennines are Whitte! (Wak??,sorry  ) they are white ;D ;D
I'll get my skis out: hip, hip hurray ;D ;D ;D
Just forget blooming Ipswich and Wales and ... south :'( :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Spas r us then... ;D

To allow the max number of people to attend maybe it might be an idea to post your preferences on location/timing/cost and see whether we can find a venue to suit everyone.

For example Ragdale Hall is supposed to be v nice. Its in Leicestershire (north for me but pretty central) and does spa days for Â£90 with a group discount of 5 for the price of 4....? Just a suggestion...

So I'll go first with my prefs:

Location - Somewhere south of Mancheser, although if north of Birmingham would probably stay over.. am happy to do that though if we have a bit of notice...

Timing - Best for a one day is a weekend but you do get better deals mid week so would consider any day..

Cost - Am personally happy to pay Ragdale type prices but cheaper is fine too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

oh well.

and i thought this was all about a track day in the new year to the Spa race track.... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Spas r us then... ;D
> 
> Location - Somewhere south of Mancheser, although if north of Birmingham would probably stay over.. am happy to do that though if we have a bit of notice...
> 
> ...


Same as T7, although mid week would prove difficult as can't take leave during Uni term time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why pay Â£90 if you can get it for Â£12.50 or there abouts?
I can have a day racing for Â£100


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do any of you lovely ladies need a man to help organise the Spa day for you? 'cos half pissed I reckon we could bang a Spa day out no problem : :  ;D and at the moment your Spa day seem to half cocked and will end up like your shopping meet 8) 8) 8) 8)

Piss up in a brewery comes to mind 

So just let use Men know if you NEED any help!! :-* :-* :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Do any of you lovely ladies need a man to help organise the Spa day for you? 'cos half pissed I reckon we could bang a Spa day out no problem : :  ;D and at the moment your Spa day seem to half cocked and will end up like your shopping meet 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Piss up in a brewery comes to mind
> 
> So just let use Men know if you NEED any help!! :-* :-* :-*


Dear Mr NuTTs,
Thank you for your offer of help in organising our Ladies Spa Day. I regret to inform you that your offer has been refused due to your lack of credible references. Us ladies are a little busy at the moment preparing for Christmas but we are looking forward to our relaxing Spa day in the New Year.
We thank you for your interest in our event and hope you will continue to support any future plans.
Regards
Lady Penelope,
Temporary Under Secretary for Entertainment.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol*

Well if there's ANYTHING I can do to help, please don't mention it! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> *lol*
> 
> Well if there's ANYTHING I can do to help, please don't mention it! ;D


well now you mention it - a get together in the Kronenburg 1664 brewery would be great ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol*

I'll see what I can do..... ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Spas r us then... ;D
> 
> To allow the max number of people to attend maybe it might be an idea to post your preferences on location/timing/cost and see whether we can find a venue to suit everyone.
> 
> ...


Ditto...weekend definately best.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Do any of you lovely ladies need a man to help organise the Spa day for you? 'cos half pissed I reckon we could bang a Spa day out no problem : :  ;D and at the moment your Spa day seem to half cocked and will end up like your shopping meet 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Piss up in a brewery comes to mind
> 
> So just let use Men know if you NEED any help!! :-* :-* :-*


Mark - What a lovely offer - you know us TT girls don't want to worry our pretty little heads about the plans... we just need to know where to be and when...

So off you go then - where are we going?

(btw be interested to see you find a solution that 
meets ALL the criteria...dont forget lots of girls have yet to post... ccc, PJ, BL...)

:-* :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Looks like Mr NuTTs has opted out of this one!

So Daniela/Paul if we did Cheadle Royal where would a good place for us far-away girls to stay? It would mean we could undo all of the pampering by going out on the beers afterwards!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Looks like Mr NuTTs has opted out of this one!


Oh! I'm SOOOO sorry I missed this one : ;D

You're doing a good job, though love !! Keep up the good work.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have a list of B&Bs/hotels which I can distribute


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

then, of course we could combine this with my Peak Village Hunt on the 19th Jan: spa session on the 18th and the hunt on the 19th ;D
Only problem is that I might have to go to Howard's karting on the 18th: I'm on the list.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

[off topic] (a risk but necessary...)



> Oh! I'm SOOOO sorry I missed this one : ;D
> 
> You're doing a good job, though love !! Keep up the good work.


wanna smack?!

[/on topic]

Thanks Daniela!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Keep it on topic in future or I'll report you for forum abuse!! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

[with a straight face]

what's the punishment then?

[/with a straight face]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll let John smack your bum :

Got to resist the lewd behaviour... if you were after a flirty thread, sorry to disappoint!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

How many of us could do Cheadle Royal on 18th Jan with an overnight stay and possible Peak Village Hunt then?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

T7
Sorry but can't make weekend of Jan 18th. :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Surprise: I will definitely do the Village Hunt  ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> How many of us could do Cheadle Royal on 18th Jan with an overnight stay and possible Peak Village Hunt then?


I'm a possible varing on the definate...........when do you need definate by T7?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula, Kath - it would be good if we could all go up together...

Paula - when is the next weekend you could do after 18/1?

Would be great if Daniela and Carol were around too!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to be a party-pooper, but I can't make it either. :'( Have a great time y'all!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chris - If you and Paula can't make 18th Jan we should try to organise for a later date.

Can everyone post a couple of weekends in Jan/Feb they could do Cheadle + Sat night and maybe we can get all of us in one place at one time. If not will settle for the date that gets most of us there...

I can do 1st and 8th Feb.

Thanks girls.

Louise


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Either of the Feb dates would suit. Many thanks for coming up with some alternatives! :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry, but can't do 1st or 8th Feb as have possible trip to USA. Any other weekend is okay I think!?!?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My weekends in January are fairly booked out, so is the 1st Feb: skid pan session at Stone, and 16th Feb: Club Audi area meeting. Apart from that I should be fine.

But girls: how about the Village Hunt AND a Spa session in Feb??? The roads up here are brill, to say the least ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hunt 'n' spa in Feb sounds great! I thought the village hunt was a Jan only do.

The chance of a drive would be wonderful - the North, Wales and Scotland have roads that make us southerners weep with envy! Well, this southerner, anyway!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd be up for a Spa + Hunt too.....can do any weekend in Feb except the last as we're moving, can I bring a female guest?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, I wasn't precise enough, what I ment was:

one meeting up here on 19th January = Village Hunt, and a second meeting in February = Spa session


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Sorry, I wasn't precise enough, what I ment was:
> 
> one meeting up here on 19th January = Village Hunt, and a second meeting in February = Spa session Â


oh okay yeh I'm still in for a penny....................


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( I can't provide biscuits, coffee, route book, plates and a buffet for 1p, unless it's the 1 penny black Â ;D ;D ;D

you can bring a guest, male or feamale, to either event kctt Â


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> :'( I can't provide biscuits, coffee, route book, plates and a buffet for 1 penny, unless it's the 1p black Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> you can bring a guest, male or feamale, to either event kctt Â


Think I'll stick with the female for the spa day..............she needs pampering too . that is unless any of these TT males are coming?? I'm sure some of them would like to try a leg wax


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*What about Sat 15th Feb then?*

IIRC Paula, Kath +1, Chris, Daniela and I could do that day - let me know if I'm wrong!

Where is best to stay so we can go out in the evening?! Maybe a couple of the boys might want to join us for dinner & drinks? (esp given we'll be looking so beautiful! ;D)

Carol, Jackie, Zoe, Lisa (just in case) - are you interested in joining us?

Looking forward to it already!
Loulou


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be o.k. Sat 15th Feb and, as I said before, I can supply a list of B&Bs and Hotels around here


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Daniela - Do we need to book Cheadle - guess we will if want any treatments... do you have contact details?

Re hotels do you want to post or IM your recommendations? Obviously it needs a floodlit carpark so we can anorak about our TTs in the evening (lol!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Total Fitness, 
Wilmslow Way, Wilmslow, Cheshire SK9 3PE
Tel: 0161 440 2615
www.totalfitness.org

you WILL have to book any treatments prior to attendance, apart from all the normals plus sunbeds/cabins etc

Car park: hugh but CCTV bust at the moment :-/ should be fixed by Feb, though 

IM me for BBs and hotels


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

For those wanting to stay over isn't it best if we all stay at the same place or am two seconds behind you all.

!5th is good for me.....will talk to you all after Christmas.
Bye now


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Katherine - I agree.

Ideal place would be in town so we could walk somewhere for drinks and dinner and zig zag our way back a few hours later! Will defn get finalised in early Jan once everyone is back from hols...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We can make this an "off-topic" talking point at the TTOC meeting on the 11th. I guess most of the ones interested will be there!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> We can make this an "off-topic" talking point at the TTOC meeting on the 11th. I guess most of the ones interested will be there!


I won't be seeing as I can join 'till you all sort out whats on the agenda but I trust you all to make good choices ..................oh and I'm cat sitting


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

that should be can't join you................


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kctt:
let authority speak for you ;D ;D we always have YOUR interest at heart


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> kctt:
> let authority speak for you Â ;D ;D we always have YOUR interest at heart Â


go sister


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

go, I will ;D ;D

(yodah out)


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi girls,

just thought i'd let you know that if you are planning to stay in Cheadle there is a fab hotel Called Village leisure Hotel that boasts a Sauna, steam room, Jacuzzi, olympic size swimming pool, Gym, and a "healthworks" centre were beauty treatments can be booked. The rooms work out about Â£30pppn (roughly) and is nice *** rating (sister company to DeVere who=Lush)

details

tele 01621 428 0404
www.villageHotelsOnline.co.uk
email [email protected]

Hope i got picked up the right end of the stick?

NickyB

Ps....Just a tip all you guys out there **** these are a decent hotel chain offering quality and leisure at affordable rates.....why have i told you that......Birthdays/Anniversaries/love-you's and sorrys would (i'm sure) be really welcomed by your lady friends ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Happy New Year girls!
Have returned from my week on the piste!
What is happening with this spa session? Sat 15th Feb is mentioned as a date but where is the meet?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula - Welcome back!

Yes date is 15th Feb (you could update the thread title if you like..).

Location is Cheadle Royal but no accomodation sorted yet - was planning to discuss at the AGM as most of us will be there.

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Can't do the 15th Feb:'(.

Hopefully I will be able to join you on the next one ;D.

Lisa
x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

How many girls (& boys??) are interested in this session?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Attendees:*

Paula
Daniela
Louise
Chris 
Katherine plus one

*Possibles:*

JampoTT?
Paul C?
Carol?
NickyB?

Any chaps want to join us for dinner on Saturday night?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Can't do the 15th Feb:'(.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to join you on the next one ;D.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this,am looking forward to meeting you 

Ladies, I am in your hands as far as hotel goes, just a pampered night aways sounds good. Let me know after the 10th.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Anything decided at GM on Saturday fellow ladies?

I'm in need of pampering!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Spoke to Daniela yesterday - she is going to suggest a couple of hotels which are within a short drive of Cheadle Royal but a short WALK of a few restaurants and pubs... :

to recap on those who definitely coming....

Paula 
Daniela 
Louise 
Chris Â 
Katherine plus one

Possibles - please confirm or deny!

JampoTT? 
Paul C? 
Carol? 
NickyB?

I assume will need accom for Paula, me, Chris and Katherine (4 rooms). Please post if NOT....

Once accom booked we need to book some treatments too.. contact details...

Total Fitness, Â 
Wilmslow Way, Wilmslow, Cheshire SK9 3PE 
Tel: 0161 440 2615 
www.totalfitness.org

Louise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone who needs accomodation:

please IM me with your e-mail address. I will put a list of Hotels/B&Bs together and mail them shortly (after I done our Vat and Tax return and EEC sales list): that might mean it'll take a bit Â :-/

But then, again, I might prefer that passtime to doing the above and I could mail you pretty soon: who knows Â   ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

okay I will confirm my +1 tomorrow and IM Daniela for hotels etc.....I'll leave it 'till tomorrow seeing as you have nasty tax stuff to do!

Then I'll book my treatments - to go from [smiley=freak.gif] to [smiley=gorgeous.gif], hope they are perpared.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Total Fitness:

great place, but if you want to use the gym, please bring your own towel (or I can bring some if you let me know in advance: I need to empty the washing machine .. :-[) and if you can: bring a lock for the lockers. I have ~ 3 or 4 spare one's for clients, so tell me if you need one.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I know this sounds .......er stupid but after clicking on T7's link - which one are we going to?
Or in other words where is Cheadle Royal near?
Spent too much time down South :

much appriciated
Kath


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello Gals!

as ever in life i have two things on for the same weekend so alas i cannot do the Spa weekend, hope i can join you on the next one....say....a little "pep" up before Christmas??

NickyB

PS, remember Village Hotels for next time, they are well good value for money.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nothing has been booked yet, and if village hotels is what you want: there are 4 to chose from. All of them are as good as one another.
Total Fitness, Cheadle Royal, is on the A34, app 15 miles south of Manchester.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay, well to get this super project rolling ( and to save T7 from doing all the organising around here  - and because I can't be bothered to read this thread from beginning to end) I hereby volunteer to book the hotel for all of us so all we have to do is decide on one. have IM'd Daniela and will post choices.

Hope no one else has already volunteered, not working so feeling need to justify my net activities!

For accomadation from Louise's post:

Me + 1
Chris
Paula TT
Louise.

Shall I then book Total Fitness? or do we have it coverd?

Let me know
Kath


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's just great of you KCTT  :-*

Total Fitness
Wilmslow Way
Handforth
Wilmslow
Cheshire SK9 3PE

tel: 0161 440 2626
e-mail: [email protected]
WEB: www.totalfitness.org

If you just want to go to the gym, pool, jacuzie, sauna, steam room, foot spa, sun bed no prior booking is needed. 
You can spend all day using any (or all) of it. You pay on the day and the price is Â£12 per person; sun bed is Â£3 extra. You will need your own towel(s) and lock for the lockers and (stupid, I know) a swim cap for the pools (Â£1 at TF reception)

If you want to have a massage, hydrotherapy or laser treatment you need to book in advance. Prices range from Â£25 to Â£39.50 depending on whether you want a sports massage, swedish massage or hydrotherapy treatment and it is also dependent on how long the treatment lasts for (30 or 45 min)
You wouldn't want to book laser treatment: it's lengthy and very pricey (and unpleasent)

I promise: I will get my brain round the hotel bit tomorrow and I will mail details to who ever IMs their e-mail address


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do the gals also want a blast round the Pennines on Sunday??
Don't forget: I have England's "most dangerous road" on my door steps: the Cat&Fiddle road.
I shall be happy to lead a drive  but it HAS to be morning: I have a Club Audi meeting at 2:00pm on the 16th Feb in a pub. You are very welcome to join in of course!!

Also: what food would you like for Saturday night?
English, Italien, Indian, Mexican, Turkish, Chinese, Cantonese ... or MacDonald


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

okay ladies after review of Daniela's kind list (I reckon you are right) may I suggest:

http://www.premierlodge.co.uk/locator/details.jsp?id=75

Cheap, near town, and pub, free parking. They only have 37 rooms though so I'll call ahead to see how quickly we need to decide.
Please post or IM me suggestion otherwise and confirmations please.

Don't mind what food we entertain in the eve myself but PLEASE no Macd's!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( ... and was so much looking forward to a BigMac  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

or a happy meal!

Kath - Thanks v much for taking on the hotel booking - the Premier Lodge sounds fine. Might be worth checking with Paula that she is still free - she hasn't posted for a bit...

Let plan our route up with Chris tomorrow night.... :

L x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Louise,
I have been around, you just havent been reading the really interesting threads!! ;D
Chris can't make the spa weekend as she has to go to a 'working weekend group hug' being organised by her boss!!
I can't confirm whether I will be there yet due to hubby's commitments. However, I wont need accomodation as my brother lives up that way so I can doss down at his place!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

awwwwwwwww Paula - you gotta come to this one - we missed you last time!!

when will you know?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So this looks like a cosy threesome to me:

Katherine (+1)
Louise
Daniela (+possibly 1 for the dinner)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Only 3 of you :'(If I could I would, but I can't this time. I go into hospital on the 7th Feb and won't be out and about Â for a few weeks after that.

If you do another I will do my utmost to come.

Lisa


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

we shall do a special one for you, Lisa 

I hope you'll get back on your feet quickly: take care  :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh no  I'm sorry Lisa!

do you think you'll be up to visitors? we could stop by and say hello......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

aaaah, thanks girls. 

I'll be thinking of you too ( being massaged, waxed, pummelled to your hearts content) :-X

Then off for a nice meal. 

I will be at home recovering afterwards so will hear how your weekend goes from here. 8) 

Have fun 8)

Lisa


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Lisa - Once you're feeling all better we should do another meet - sounds as though you'll have plenty of free time until the Football season finishes... :

What do you fancy doing & where?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay - Sorry to here of your hospital stay Lisa, like Louise says we'll have to organise something when you're available.
Paula Â - hope you can make it, Chris - have fun on ya weekend!?

So only us three(+1) - well we'll have to make twice the fun 

All booked Louise so we will have to plan route but I can't come tonight, so will have to IM you.

All excited now - Â am going for the sports massage, know it may not be pleasant :-/ but I need it.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> awwwwwwwww Paula - you gotta come to this one - we missed you last time!!
> 
> when will you know?


I make all these plans for weekend activities but then have to pull out when hubby can't look after the kids due to his 'seriously important' sporting commitments. (or his car is seriously ill)
I am currently using all my feminine wiles to earn enough brownie points for a weekend away! So am hopeful.........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Girls,
two things I forgot to mention:-
there are also squash courts if you want to have a go at that or:-
there is "partners" a seperate beauty saloon should you want your hair, nails etc done.
To book ring tel nr on page 9


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Do the gals also want a blast round the Pennines on Sunday??
> Don't forget: I have England's "most dangerous road" on my door steps: the Cat&Fiddle road.
> I shall be happy to lead a drive Â  but it HAS to be morning: I have a Club Audi meeting at 2:00pm on the 16th Feb in a pub. You are very welcome to join in of course!!
> 
> ...


I was thinking about coming but I will not for 3 reasons:

1) Too far for me
2) Scared of this dangerous road
3) No Greek food option

;D :-* ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No distance should be too far for a TT and her driver, Vlastan :'(
Why are you hiding ??? ???


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

greetings fellow lady TT'ers

okay so just to let you know - the lady whom does the Swedish mass/sports massage only works m-w.............

but the lady at partners was v.helpful and they do shoulders,back,neck massages etc............

I have a 1:30 massage followed by a deluxe pedicure

direct line 0161 440 2650 ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kath - Drop me an IM to let me know what time you are planning to leave London!

Looking forward to it!

L


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What time do you gals intend to arrive here??

Do we meet at your hotel?

Let me know your travel plans


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

L - will give you an IM after the weekend - just thinking though - do you wanna do all m-way?

I personally would like to chill as early as possible, so would have in mind arriving say between 10 - 11 am , oh god have to be up so early :

how does that sound?

Kathxx


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes I think an early start will be needed : in which case the trade off is probably interesting roads vs getting up even earlier!!

IM or call me next week - we can decide and then let Daniela know ;D

L x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just read today that TF has special offers on all weekend 15th and 16th. So make sure to ask for this when you book anything

Normal entry fees still apply

See you soon 

ps I'll be going tomorrow morning after I finished (off???) my early bird client ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

..............hope she made it 

Am in training today with a visit to my local beauty establishment [smiley=sunny.gif], then to the gym :-/. god this is tough!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

She made it alright KCTT  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

phew! was getting a bit worried then!

Looking forward to the weekend - my TT needs a nice long run!!! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Just checked the thread name NEW YEAR spa session - we all feeling awash with new year enthusiasm then? :-/

L - will call but middle of big download, and having SIM problems so bear with me

looking forward to it;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I need to book a table for Saturday's dinner tomorrow!!!

What food would you prefer T7 and KCTT ???
Will Mr KCTT join us for dinner, and if so, will he want to be rescued by Mr A3DFU from "the 3 girls" ???

In other words: will we be 3 or 5 for dinner, what food and what time :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chinese, Thai, Indian, Italian... any really ;D

time - 7.30?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

7:30 is fine but I can't book all four of them :-/
Can one, or both, of you please chose: I'm happy with anything


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Decisions decisions.    :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, dreadful 
Well if I don't hear otherwise I'll book a table for 5 at the Indian Restaurant.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Yeah, dreadful Â
> Well if I don't hear otherwise I'll book a table for 5 at the Indian Restaurant.


don't mind what food............. ;D
Mr KCTT is staying at home to do packing (or so he's told me :-X), my +1 is a lady friend - Marie (nervous passanger  - will have to let the TT seduce her ;D)

see you soon.......Kxx


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> my +1 is a lady friend - Marie (nervous passanger  - will have to let the TT seduce her ;D)


mmm a nervous passenger - the way us two drive.....?! : ;D

hope Marie has booked a nice relaxing massage!!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> mmm a nervous passenger - the way us two drive.....?! Â : ;D
> 
> hope Marie has booked a nice relaxing massage!!!


she has indeed ;D

l 8)king forward to the cruise...........will have to wash TT :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmmm wash TT ... I do vaguely remember doing that once.....

someone told me that silver doesnt show the dirt so much anyway!!! LOL

and it'll only need doing again when you get back... :

speak later!

L


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right,
that's four of us for an Indian then. I'll book tonight


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Dani ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Have a great time y'all - wish I was coming with you.

Somehow a 'group hug' with my work colleagues (even with a free lunch thrown in) doesn't seem like a fair exchange.

Have a quick rub down for me!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Chris Â 

Okay Lou Lou - we will be taking the M1 from M25 (junction 21a), so see you at 8am

Dani - reckon will be between 11:30 and 12 am

Ha ha......can't wait Â see you there ;D 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chris - Have a good day we'll have a naan bread for you!



> Thanks Chris Â
> 
> Okay Lou Lou - we will be taking the M1 from M25 (junction 21a), so see you at 8am
> 
> ...


or even en route! ;D ;D

See you in the morning!!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

only just realised...............Man untd at home :-/

Hope we make it in time.......all those Arsenal fans :-X

VaVaVoom ;D


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, I just caught up with the girls - on their way for a curry in Wilmslow. I have to say that they all looked well-pampered and beautiful :-*

Topic of conversation was varied - including (surprise, surprise) Audi TT's, Chipping, Coupe v Roadster (kctt - I'm sure some kind soul on this forum will let you have a go in theirs soon - any volunteers?), Travelling Europe , TTOC, Annual Gathering ??? (got a venue T7 ? :-X), Music.......... and not a single mention about shopping!

It was really great to meet you all - look forward to seeing you again in July, if not before. That's it, I'm off skiing [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See y'all soon!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Thumper...are you a ladies man?

You went out with four ladies? Lucky you!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two days of bliss 
gym work out, sauna, staem, jacuzy, pampering in salon, food and *more food* at night.

Today's sunshine made the run across the Pennines good fun:
C&F road (A537), Earl Stearndale, Hartington, Sheen, Longnor, Onecote, Ridge Road A54 (my favourite road), C&F again, Lamaload, Pott Shrigley and finish at the Legh Arms, Adlington, were we had lunch together with my Club Audi memebers: I had to change my hat from TTOC to Club Audi quickly  ;D
I hope you got home o.k. Louise, Kathy and Marie.
Hope to see you all again real soon 

A shame I missed you last night Thumper


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Home safe and sound ;D

Had a fantastic time, really enjoyed it, fab spa, fab drive ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D :.........too much coffee.

see you both soon
Kathxx


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What a great weekend! Thanks girls for being such good company and especially Dani for being such a thoughful hostess - I thoroughly enjoyed myself!

After a slow trek north (can't believe we only saw 2 TT's all the way from Leatherhead to Wilmslow!!!) it was great to unwind at Total Fitness. The gym/indoor running track( ) /pool/sauna/spa/steam sessions were fantastic....and it was such a laugh to have a go with that ball under Dani's expert tuition - I was glad none of the boys were there though  ;D!!!

Then back to hotel through the TT capital of the north (Wilmslow - saw 3 in 5 minutes), a drink with Thumper, then out to undo all of the days healthy activites with a curry! LOTS of gossip over dinner but the TTOC "Fellowship of the Ring" rule prevents me from divulging the Â   !!! ;D Finally back to the hotel IN THE BACK OF A3DFU ! (btw Katherine, THAT photo also falls under the rules of the "fellowship" Â 8))

This mornings drive with Dani was incredible (thank you so much :-*) - worth the trek north just for the drive alone. Can't understand why we didn't see more of the Wilmslow TT's out there - if I lived that close I'd be up on the hills every day! Hope Marie's adrenaline levels have returned to normal now... :

Then a much better route home - the sun shone and even the M25 was behaving itself...

Excellent - must do again sometime. Paula, Lisa, Carol let us know when you would be up for a rematch.

Louise x


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Sorry but the gallery appears to have a problem so will post when it's fixed.

Don't worry Louise that one is stored safe  unless you let slip about the black *******  ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Just a thought but why don't you IM me your addresses and I'll burn the collection "Spring Spa 2003" to a CD for you both? this gallery and webpage stuff is way beyond me :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kathy, 
do you want the "evil child" to have a go??
I will leave it up to you and IM his e-mail and my address, ta


----------

